# cast Integer[] zu int[]



## red99 (30. Jul 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hab mal eine Frage: wie caste ich ein Integer-Array in ein int-Array?

So geht das ja nicht:

```
Integer[] liste = {1,2,3,4};
int[] i = (int[])liste;
```

wo hingegen es bei Einzelwerten so funktioniert:

```
Integer j = Integer.valueOf(2);
int i = j.intValue();
```

oder direkt über autoboxing.

Hintergrund ist übrigens, dass ich eine List über #toArray(T[] a) in ein int-Array umwandeln möchte und es nicht so lösen will:

```
public static int[] ListToIntArray(List<Integer> l)
	{
		int[] r = new int[l.size()];
		
		for (int i=0; i<r.length; i++)
			r[i] = l.get(i);
		return r;
	}
```

Schon mal vielen dank für Eure Hilfe?


----------



## JPKI (30. Jul 2007)

```
public static int[] ListToIntArray(List<Integer> l) {
 int[] r = new int[l.size()];

  for (int i = 0; i < r.length; i++)
   r[i] = l.get(i).intValue();

 return r;
}
```

Tja... *So* wirste's wohl lösen müssen.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jul 2007)

nix zu machen, da musst du das int-Array selber erstellen


----------

